# Probably a dumb question...



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Ok, I'm new and i haven't asked alot of things on here so go easy...

Is it bad to have alot of different dog toys in a house with a new puppy?

My wife's lap dog has a pile of toys in a basket. My new pup wants to play with all of them. I haven't been able to find out which toy is her favorite yet, i only try to use 2-3 different ones when playing with her when she is biting. Would it be best to only have 1 toy?

Thanks. Newb question. Thanks again.

Brian](*,)


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm thinking lap-dog toys are not going to last long enough with a mal puppy for it to be an issue for too much longer ... :-o

I picturing a scene of toy parts all over.......


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

From what I have read you want your puppy to bite as many different surfaces as possible, so I'd say play with all the toys.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Cassandra Lane said:


> From what I have read you want your puppy to bite as many different surfaces as possible, so I'd say play with all the toys.


HI Cassandra,

You want a working puppy exposed to as many different BITE surfaces and equipment as possible, jute and linen, sleeves and tugs and balls etc.
I don't think there is anything to be gained by letting a working
puppy play with a bunch of pet dog squeaky furry soft rubber toys. If I was the OP I would select a few tug type toys and leave the rest alone. Then I'd see which of these gets the puppy more excited. The big trick is to find out what the dog likes not what you like


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

For me and my dogs having to many toys around is like having free access to the cookie jar without having to do anything for them.
Expose the pup to all of it but not for free!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Some of my mals were nice quiet well behaved puppies, and their puppy toys are still intact years later. Others were shredders extraordinaire, nothing survived for long. LOL

Pretty much all of the mals are into me, and more about interaction than posession. Toys are boring without me to play and fight over them, I could leave 100 toys around and still have the pup bugging me. My GSD's were different, quite happy to go off and play with their things, without me - so toys were more restricted to structured training games. I have a variety of sturdy toys for biting and tugging, really cannot see the harm in lots of variety. With one item you could get them fixated on it so much that they refuse anything else?

Squeaky toys are not allowed into this house. Mals can be kinda OCD, squeaking the damn things for hours. I hate that sound.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Bob Scott said:


> For me and my dogs having to many toys around is like having free access to the cookie jar without having to do anything for them.
> Expose the pup to all of it but not for free!


what should I do with mine bob here's the situation. When I go to feed her or let her out for anything if I don't have a tug for her to bite she bites the hell out of me. 3 months it wasn't that bad but 6-7 months can hurt. By just playing with her with it and not making her do anything is that ok. She wont do any type of OB anyway when I first see her cause shes way to amped up but I figured the bitework was beneficial. For your trouble here's ya a funny


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Brian
imo dogs don't ever need toys for any reason, and i don't even like to use that word connected to dogs, and that goes for any breed

it is even worse when "T's" have to get shared between dogs, and in my experience varying degrees of problems arise more often than they don't

but dogs do need rewards (reinforcers) for behaviors you want them to learn, and selection is only limited by your imagination and what a dog will want to work for, even if their job is to warm a lap, and for those types a lap is usually all you need 

but EVERY customer that i ever work with for any reason has to clear out the toy box or i won't even begin working with them 
- never seen this policy create a bored unhappy dog 
- but it always involves relearning how to actually play productively and interactively with their dog.....you would be surprised at how many blank looks i get when i ask them to show me how they play WITH their dog 

that's just my training philosophy, and maybe not for everyone, but it has worked for me for many years. ymmv


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Bob Scott said:


> For me and my dogs having to many toys around is like having free access to the cookie jar without having to do anything for them.
> Expose the pup to all of it but not for free!





rick smith said:


> Brian
> imo dogs don't ever need toys for any reason, and i don't even like to use that word connected to dogs, and that goes for any breed
> 
> it is even worse when "T's" have to get shared between dogs, and in my experience varying degrees of problems arise more often than they don't
> ...


Thanks guys. My DS is 10 weeks old. I've had her for 2 weeks. I counted the "T's" in my wife's dog's basket..... 19. That isn't counting the 2 that my pup destroyed today.

We'll play and she seems to lose interest in the current toy and just runs off and grabs a new one. If i'm not p-laying with her she usually just goes and finds one and chews on it.... or chooses to chew the legs on our chairs or tries to pull up the carpet. I'm staying pretty patient.

I'm thinking tomorrow morning before i let her out of her crate i will pick up all the "T's" and put them in a closet. We'll see how it goes when i only use 1 as a reward for her and she doesn't have a buffet of others to play with all day.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Fake video*

Thomas

Where did you get that video? The guy takes off his shirt first?
Then open hand slaps the guy behind him like a girl and then the other guy flies out of his chair like he was punched by Mike Tyson?
Looks staged from beginning to end for You Tube etc.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

I think the point that is missing here (other than I COMPLETELY disagree with Rick) is that Toys are meant for an interaction between the dog and handler. They are not pacifiers (self-satissfying mechanisms). There should be no basket of toys to 'choose' from. You choose a toy. You get the dog out. You start the game with the toy. You end the game with the toy. The toy goes back in it's space (where the dog can't freely access it).

Also, I don't know if your raising her for sport or not, but don't play with her in the house. That just teaches her it's okay to get amped inside. We want calm, quiet, lovey-time in the house (sport or pet), right? So practice that in the house. If she must have something in her mouth, or her mouth will find something, provide something appropriate for chewing that's not a training toy - ie. Nylabone, Kong (I know some people use these as training toys, but I don't), Puzzle toy etc.

Put a leash on her flat collar and let her drag it around when ever you're supervising her. She should never have an opportunity to chew furniture, or tear up carpet. If you catch her doing this (or pottying inside), step on that leash, reel her in like a marlin, and redirect her into something more productive, or put her away because you really weren't watching her in the first place.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> I think the point that is missing here (other than I COMPLETELY disagree with Rick) is that Toys are meant for an interaction between the dog and handler. They are not pacifiers (self-satissfying mechanisms). There should be no basket of toys to 'choose' from. You choose a toy. You get the dog out. You start the game with the toy. You end the game with the toy. The toy goes back in it's space (where the dog can't freely access it).
> 
> Also, I don't know if your raising her for sport or not, but don't play with her in the house. That just teaches her it's okay to get amped inside. We want calm, quiet, lovey-time in the house (sport or pet), right? So practice that in the house. If she must have something in her mouth, or her mouth will find something, provide something appropriate for chewing that's not a training toy - ie. Nylabone, Kong (I know some people use these as training toys, but I don't), Puzzle toy etc.
> 
> Put a leash on her flat collar and let her drag it around when ever you're supervising her. She should never have an opportunity to chew furniture, or tear up carpet. If you catch her doing this (or pottying inside), step on that leash, reel her in like a marlin, and redirect her into something more productive, or put her away because you really weren't watching her in the first place.


I 2nd what Lisa says... I'd like to add also that what we teach the dogs over time is that we control EVERY aspect of their life fairly and with an even hand. This teaches them (especially the confident pushy dogs) over time that all good things in life come directly from me and if they excercise patience and restraint it WILL come. In the end its not so much about the toys as it is about controlling their environment and everything in it to include where they go and what they are allowed to do. This teaches the dog lessons he will use in every aspect of what he does. 

The toy is a toy but YOU control the toy(s) so therefore you are the key to get the toy. Would you rather the dog run over and grab a toy and play keep away from you ..or the dog come and engage you wanting some action with the toy?? When he does that you have him where you want him. You have become indeed more interesting and have more value to him than the toy itself. When I lay a toy on the floor I want the dog to look at me and engage me ... not run and grab the toy.

Best of luck with your pup and I hope this makes sense and your able to gain something from it.


----------



## Brian Hicks (May 10, 2011)

Brian Anderson said:


> I 2nd what Lisa says... I'd like to add also that what we teach the dogs over time is that we control EVERY aspect of their life fairly and with an even hand. This teaches them (especially the confident pushy dogs) over time that all good things in life come directly from me and if they excercise patience and restraint it WILL come. In the end its not so much about the toys as it is about controlling their environment and everything in it to include where they go and what they are allowed to do. This teaches the dog lessons he will use in every aspect of what he does.
> 
> The toy is a toy but YOU control the toy(s) so therefore you are the key to get the toy. Would you rather the dog run over and grab a toy and play keep away from you ..or the dog come and engage you wanting some action with the toy?? When he does that you have him where you want him. You have become indeed more interesting and have more value to him than the toy itself. When I lay a toy on the floor I want the dog to look at me and engage me ... not run and grab the toy.
> 
> Best of luck with your pup and I hope this makes sense and your able to gain something from it.


Thanks Brian!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Fake video*



Thomas Barriano said:


> Thomas
> 
> Where did you get that video? The guy takes off his shirt first?
> Then open hand slaps the guy behind him like a girl and then the other guy flies out of his chair like he was punched by Mike Tyson?
> Looks staged from beginning to end for You Tube etc.



Been scratching my head on that one also. 
Must be like some threat display with taking off the shirt. Like a banty rooster fluffing his feathers.
If the dummy behind him saw that and still got sucker punched he deserved it. :lol:;-)
:-k :-k Maybe he did it to cut down wind resistance....:-k but that open hand ruined that for him. :lol:


Thomas J, to answer your question I separate training from house manners. NOT biting me is basic house manners and, opposed to what many teach, I don't have a problem setting rules abut my skin even with a future bite dog. 
If the dog makes that connection between biting the owner/handler and lets it screw his head later for bite work then I think it was the wrong dog. JMHO of course! ;-)


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Lisa ... i am baffled that you wrote that you COMPLETELY disagreed with my post ???
could you please tell me specifically what i wrote that you disagree with or was it really the entire post ?? tia /// rick


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

rick smith said:


> Brian
> imo dogs don't ever need toys for any reason, and i don't even like to use that word connected to dogs, and that goes for any breed
> 
> it is even worse when "T's" have to get shared between dogs, and in my experience varying degrees of problems arise more often than they don't
> ...


I'm going back years now. One Sunday morning found us on the football field in a row, dogs by our sides (old style training) and one by one we had to go forward and without motivational object, play with the dog.

About three of us could and hold our dog's attention - the rest were doomed.

A number of years later, a good dog trainer gave a seminar of using a ball, especially for heeling. A lot of the participants' dogs had never seen a ball before and the handlers had no idea to motivate their dogs, so the "magic" ball didn't work.

Today, the canine stores are making a fortune out of motivation objects, some shaped like chickens, ad what have you. Some buy the one they like best and assume it will please Hasso.

But, if you cannot motivate a dog without the super toy, all you're going to achieve is awake his interest in the toy, nothing more. 

From motivating with a toy to trialling without is a work of art, very interesting art albeit. 

Someone said that he wanted to see which was his dog's favourite toy - why? My dog's favourite object is that which I'm holding in my hand because he has learned first to focus on me and not on the object.

Trialling with my Briard, especially in the obedience part, but also in protection. All he needed was for me to raise my eyebrows and he knew we were about to begin.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: Fake video*



Bob Scott said:


> Been scratching my head on that one also.
> Must be like some threat display with taking off the shirt. Like a banty rooster fluffing his feathers.
> If the dummy behind him saw that and still got sucker punched he deserved it. :lol:;-)
> :-k :-k Maybe he did it to cut down wind resistance....:-k but that open hand ruined that for him. :lol:
> ...


Great point Bob.


----------



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

There is a good book by Bobbi Anderson called, "Building Blocks for Performance". She sees toys as a tool for you to use in training. She thinks toys, AKA FUN should come from you and be enjoyed with you. In other words, no free toys!

Denise


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

LOL I did that same thing in a 9th grade history class....minus taking off the shirt and the open hand. Smacked a guy right between the eyes and he hit the floor. He had a new cartridge pen and discovered you could flip them and ink would come out. I felt something wet on my cheek and felt with my hand and smeared it all over my cheek. I had just slid the guys desk outa the way and told him to get up when the teacher walked up behind me and hit me in the back of the head with a full swing and a 2" thick history book. That was back when the teaches could do that....before the pussification. Was eventually expelled from that school and my folks, both being teachers, were so pissed they made me repeat the 9th grade because I was a year younger than everyone else anyway. Got to attend most of the high schools in Fresno after that and finally finished in adult school. Funny video Thomas, brought back some good memories.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

You can get on sites like photobucket or 4gifs and type in the search bar acronyms like wtf, lmao, ftw and all kind of crazy gifs and pics will come up


----------



## Thomas H. Elliott (Aug 6, 2011)

Good info here. Thanks for the question. When I first picked up my new DS a few weeks back, I stayed over at my mom's for a few nights so grandkid and grandma could hang out. Grandma has one of those Schoodle dogs. Good pet for her but not me. I was amazed when I set my 8 week old DS down he grabbed out of the 10 plus stuffed toys, a white rabbit, right by the throat and shook the crap right out of it. I was really proud. I let the pup play with them for the few days while we were there but under my supervision. Hey, I just yanked him from his family and we were in the bonding stages. Now that he is home with me for the past few weeks, I have some bite tag/tugs on order but in the meantime I have a strong, well made item to play the ol' tug of war business. Keeps him active. Lets him bite. I mean for God's sake that is what he wants to do the most. Get rid of some of that pent up energy. Again bonding. I stroke him as he growls and bites. He will not let go when distracted whereas my other dog will as soon as your hand comes near (she is a Springer/Lab cross3 years old). So, I am learning here too. Very interesting to say the least. I notice some trainers use the ball orwhatever item they use to reward the dog and others swear by the fact that I praise the dog is enough. Have some of you used the reward item idea or just verbal? Have any of you experienced dog trainers done one and then switched back because you felt the other way was the way to go? Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

rick smith said:


> Brian
> imo dogs don't ever need toys for any reason, and i don't even like to use that word connected to dogs, and that goes for any breed


Hi Rick,

I think your post reads like you don't train with toys as reinforcers, when maybe you do, but you just don't like dogs to have toys laying around for them to pick at. (After re-reading it)

If that's the case, then I don't completely disagree with you.

If you think dogs don't need toys and toys shouldn't be used as reinforcers (how your post reads) then I do COMPLETELY disagree with you. :lol:


----------

